# Red bump on Retrievers face (photo)



## austin11 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi my dog Austin has a bump on his cheek that we noticed a week ago. It hasn't got any better or worse. It's red and puffy about half the size of a dime. My girlfriend and I are trying to decide what to do, and whether we should take him to the vet or not. He rubs that side of his face sometimes but it doesn't seem to bother him too much, even when I put pressure on it. There is a little bit of scab formation on it. Polysporin doesn't seem to help. Would peroxide be a better choice? Any other advice would be appreciated thank you. Please see attatchments for photos.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

You really need to get a definitive diagnosis so that you can properly treat the problem and only a vet can give you a diagnosis. I don't screw around when it comes to growths on my dogs as cancer is always a possibility.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i would take him to the vet 
it could be a bot fly 
jamie


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Looks like an abscess. Caused by what? I dunno. But it definitely needs a vet visit to be drained and probably some antibiotics.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

With it being drippy like that, and particularly with him being a golden, I would vet it asap.

Cancer has been mentioned, but my #1 concern would be autoimmune disorders... although again, being a golden, cancer would be my #2. Both are far too common in the breed.

Regardless of the treatment recommended, I would have a full CBC and thyroid panel run while I was there.

Oh, and NO on the peroxide - it kills healthy cells. If you want to clean it, use antibacterial soap or iodine, and polysporin certainly can't hurt. But I would get it looked at right away.

Hope everything is ok... keep us posted - we lost our retriever in November and I've got such a soft spot for them.


----------



## austin11 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. I just got off work and we are heading to the vet right away. I will be sure to let you all know the diagnosis, as I appreciate your concern.

The vet took a sample from the bump and placed it under a microscope I guess it's called cytology or something. He diagnosed Austin with a skin cancer called Histiocytoma. He said it's basically a wart just slightly worse. I'm not quite sure what he meant by that. He said it was nothing that would affect his health which made us very happy. He gave us medication that we are supposed to use for 10 to 14 days. On the vet bill it is called Synotic drops, he told us it was a steroid with quarter zone if i remember correctly. If this does not help the sore to go away he said we'll have to go in and have it removed. Austin was hard to handle while we were there so the doctor said he would have to sedate him if he had to remove the bump. We are concerned as any pet owner would be when the "c" word is used. We will hope for the best for our dog and we wanted to say thank you again for the help and concern! Austin says thanks too!


----------



## goldenmom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello! 
I found this thread about your golden's bump. I have a similar bump on my golden's face and am wondering if I should take him to the vet. I just didn't want to get there and pay tons of money for them to tell me it's a bug bite or something stupid. It looks like your picture, but lower on his snout/cheek. It's the size of a pea, red but not broken open, no pus and not hard, and he doesn't seem to mind if I touch it. He's acting normal and it hasn't changed for 2 weeks, so I haven't done anything. Just wondering how your dog is still doing and if I should take him in. I love him like my baby and want to be sure he's ok...Thanks so much for your time in responding!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to the vet. You may find out it is harmless, but it's better to be safe.


----------

